# Migrate data from Premiere to Bolt



## Yorkshireexile (May 28, 2003)

I purchased a Bolt from Amazon and will set it up soon, replacing my Premiere. I rad somewhere that I should call Comcast to disconnect the cable card in the Premiere before installing - and then call again to activate it in the Bolt. Is this correct?

Is there any way to migrate all my one pass settings from the Premier to the Bolt without doing it manually?

I am guessing that I should keep my Premiere connected to my home network (even if not connected to a TV), so that I can watch the shows recorded on it before installing the Bolt. Correct?

Any other advice before I start the install?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Yorkshireexile said:


> I purchased a Bolt from Amazon and will set it up soon, replacing my Premiere. I rad somewhere that I should call Comcast to disconnect the cable card in the Premiere before installing - and then call again to activate it in the Bolt. Is this correct?
> 
> Is there any way to migrate all my one pass settings from the Premier to the Bolt without doing it manually?
> 
> ...


online.tivo.com will let you transfer your OnePasses and you can even initiate transfers of the recordings from there if you want. I see no reason to call Comcast twice. Just make sure to tell them to remove the old pairing first before they pair it to the new one or it will probably fail.

If it were me, I would set the new box up without the cablecard installed. Verify it is working. Then install the card and get Comcast to unpair and re-pair the cablecard. Activate the box. Then you can transfer your onepasses and recordings after the activation is complete (it can take up to a day but usually forcing connections on both boxes will speed it up).


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

When I went from Premiere to Roamio Pro, I only called Comcast once to re-pair the cablecard to the Roamio Pro. Call the Comcast Cablecard hotline, not the general support number.

Migration of Season Passes - You can use online.tivo.com. I used kmttg to first back up my season passes on the Premiere, then I used kmttg to migrate season passes to my Roamio Pro.

I still have my Premiere without a cablecard connected to my home network, requires active or lifetime subscription.


----------



## Yorkshireexile (May 28, 2003)

Thanks. I had been assuming that the cable card had to be in my Premiere for Comcast to unfair it, then in the Bolt for them to pair it - but I am guessing that this is not the case and that they can unfair and repair it while it is in the Bolt - is this so?

I was surprised to find no sort of installation instructions at all in the box, fortunately all is on the web and this being my fourth TiVo it is getting to be straightforward.

Currently going through guided setup with no cable card in.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Yorkshireexile said:


> Thanks. I had been assuming that the cable card had to be in my Premiere for Comcast to unfair it, then in the Bolt for them to pair it - but I am guessing that this is not the case and that they can unfair and repair it while it is in the Bolt - is this so?


Comcast doesn't need any info to unpair it. They should just process the unpairing before pairing with the new box. You just need to have it installed in the new Bolt when you call in to get the info.


----------

